# Estimates



## B-Edwards (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you guys charge for estimates? Not long ago i drove about 30 miles and gave an estimate on stump grinding. It blew the entire morning and after 2 minutes speaking with the lady i knew i wouldn't be doing the job. I think from now on I will charge for estimates where i have to travel that far and of course it goes on the job price if I get the job . What do y'all think?


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't charge for estimates, that is already figured in as a cost of doing business. Having said that, I won't go do an estimate outside of my comfortable travel range unless I know the job is gonna be mine anyways. A few good questions on the phone, other than where do you live, can qualify the work from the shopping.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Dec 17, 2006)

*Charge for estimates?*

Estimates, no. Consultations, YES! 
Wasting time on bids from people who are'nt going to hire you is unfortunatley part of the game. Maybe, a prescreening for customers that are outside of your normal service area could cut down on some of that.
Here's my favorite, a customer calls for an estimate on specific work, and "since you're here" starts asking for technical advice on PHC. 
They wind up some getting technical advice and diagnosis for free. Last time I took my vehicle to a repair shop I got charged a fee to diagnose the problem, and then I had to pay to fix it. It shouldn't be any different with our industry!


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 22, 2006)

B-Edwards said:


> Do you guys charge for estimates? Not long ago i drove about 30 miles and gave an estimate on stump grinding. It blew the entire morning and after 2 minutes speaking with the lady i knew i wouldn't be doing the job. I think from now on I will charge for estimates where i have to travel that far and of course it goes on the job price if I get the job . What do y'all think?


 I have given up on going to look at stumps, I give them a rough idea over the phone. Final bill is after stump is done.

You cant spend your time go look at a stump, go hook up the grinder and go back for a 75.00 stump and possibly make any money.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 22, 2006)

If there is nobody else they can call on who has comparable training, I've charged a small fee a few times for estimates out in the country. And I take that amount off the total if they accept.

I tend to ask more questions when it's a ways off.

Like did they already get estimates, or how many they will get.

Also, if the work is something they have to do, or just something they are thinking about.

Digital photos emailed to me have helped in many cases.


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 22, 2006)

Lmao @ the bigfeets trap. Thanks for info on estimates. M.D. do people in your area realy believe in the large foot?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 22, 2006)

B-Edwards said:


> Lmao @ the bigfeets trap. Thanks for info on estimates. M.D. do people in your area realy believe in the large foot?



About the BIGFOOT:

Most people believe in them (as current) like they might believe in Dragons - meaning not very many people.

But there are some "die-hards" that absolutely believe in them, or claim to have seen them personally.

Internet searches should disclose a few websites of the committed.

The group that built the Bigfoot trap, was probably quite convinced that there must be some in Oregon; especially this area.

Did you see the history channel show on "Giganto" recently? Apparently, there used to be a very large ape-like creature - years ago - but not out here in the Pacific Northwest.

But if you saw my picture on that page, with the sliding steel door, bolted treated beam wood construction, etc., you can see that there are some real believers here.

When I first stumbled on an article about the trap, I had no idea that it was such a stout structure.

*Did you check out the Bigfoot page? The scrolling Marquee is a clickable link.*


----------



## Streyken (Dec 23, 2006)

On the phone I'll tell them I have a $200.00 minimum, regardless of what the work entails; this weeds out many of the calls that a gardener could do. In your advertising mention your certification, insurance, and WC this will prequalify many callers. If possible I try to set my estimates up for when I'm nearby, or I set aside a day (usually Saturdays) to estimate. If it's a fair bit away, ask the customer if they're comforable with your price, are they willing to go ahead on the spot? I do this a lot for jobs an hour away, that I'm 90% likely to get. Of course it depends on the job and crew you'll need. For distance jobs I only do no cleanup or onsite chipping.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 23, 2006)

Treecareconcept said:


> Estimates, no. Consultations, YES!
> Last time I took my vehicle to a repair shop I got charged a fee to diagnose the problem, and then I had to pay to fix it. It shouldn't be any different with our industry!



That is so true, when we quote most of the customers try to haggle us down to peanuts but if we tried it with them or in the shops it'd be stick it up your ***.


----------

